# 2013 WEEKEND TO REMEMBER!!



## baddison (Jan 10, 2013)

*GET AWAY AND COME TOGETHER!!*


*AT Family Life's Weekend To Remember Getaway, you can put aside life's daily distractions and focus on each other again! *

Take a break from the busy-ness of life and reconnect with your spouse!!!

Check out these amazing testimonials:
http://www.familylife.com/events/featured-events/weekend-to-remember/tell-me-more/testimonials


The upcoming Parsippany, New Jersey Event is *October 11-13, 2013*. And we will be there, as always.

But these events are held in _EVERY STATE_ around the county, so choose the one closest to you and ENJOY!!
Every speaker is unique and brings something new to us!! This is a WEEKEND YOU WILL NOT FORGET!!

I guarantee you will not be disappointed. There is something for _EVERYONE_ at this 'feast'!!  

*And DO NOT PAY FULL PRICE EVER!!! Be sure to use a groupname: TheAddisonGroup (..shameless plug...) to get $120 OFF per couple!!!* 

Click *HERE*, or click the link in my signature to get started.  Hope to see you and your spouse there!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 10, 2013)

Sorry, guess I posted in the wrong thread.


----------



## aribell (Jan 10, 2013)

I love Randy Carlson, he has a great ministry.

Oops, he does the Intentional Life ones.  This is Dennis Rainey and Bob Lapine. They're great too.


----------



## baddison (Jan 10, 2013)

nicola.kirwan said:


> I love Randy Carlson, he has a great ministry.
> 
> Oops, he does the Intentional Life ones. This is Dennis Rainey and Bob Lapine. They're great too.


 
LOL!!! No worries.  Dennis Rainy and Bob Lapine are doing the Getaway in Washington DC, next month. (Feb. 2013).  Too bad I cant attend that one because both of them are truly dynamic speakers!!


----------



## baddison (Jan 11, 2013)

Gonna have to regularly   this thread for awhile.   October is a long ways away....LOL!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 11, 2013)

baddison said:


> Gonna have to regularly   this thread for awhile.   October is a long ways away....LOL!!!



I'll help keep it bumped as well.  

baddison,  I love these seminars.   The Rainey's are an awesome family couple.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Sorry, guess I posted in the wrong thread.





nicola.kirwan said:


> I love Randy Carlson, he has a great ministry.
> 
> Oops, he does the Intentional Life ones.  This is Dennis Rainey and Bob Lapine. They're great too.





baddison said:


> LOL!!! No worries.  Dennis Rainy and Bob Lapine are doing the Getaway in Washington DC, next month. (Feb. 2013).  Too bad I cant attend that one because both of them are truly dynamic speakers!!



 


Love all of you...   

I pray that each of you will be able to attend and just be blessed.   This is a powerful Marriage Ministry.


----------



## baddison (Jan 13, 2013)

Shimmie.. you are such a blessing here. Thanks. Hey! Have you met Dennis Rainey and his wife? I still have not had a face-to-face yet.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 13, 2013)

baddison said:


> Shimmie.. you are such a blessing here. Thanks. Hey! Have you met Dennis Rainey and his wife? I still have not had a face-to-face yet.



baddison, you are faithful beyond words. 

Each day I look forward to your Daily Devotionals.  You are so faithful to post them be it rain, snow, sleet, or hail or hurricane... or shine.   Your daily posts are always there, no matter how busy your life is.

As for the Rainey's, I haven't met them face to face either, however I've spent so many years listening to their broadcasts, that I feel as if I've known them personally.   They are a true blessing.

I thank God for you and wish you only His very best.  

:blowkiss:


----------



## baddison (Jan 15, 2013)

Lets go ahead and    this again...


----------



## stephluv (Jan 15, 2013)

I love when you post these (i think you did one before) i'm always like awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww....sorry not in a relationship but if I was i would definitely come out


----------



## baddison (Jan 15, 2013)

stephluv said:


> I love when you post these (i think you did one before) i'm always like awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww....sorry not in a relationship but if I was i would definitely come out


 
THanks.  We do this every year.  We just enjoy the marriage ministry.  Folks spend money to go to college, they invest in the market, they buy expensive homes and cars, but often times the place they REALLY need to spend and invest.....they don't want to.  THis ministry is sometimes challenging - especially to folks to believe their marriage is "just fine".  But "just fine" means there's room for "fantastic".


----------



## baddison (Jan 18, 2013)

This is today's   

Be Blessed!!


----------



## baddison (Jan 20, 2013)

Sunday evening  

Be Blessed!!


----------



## kikigirl (Jan 21, 2013)

Amen to investing into marriages!!! 

I'm a faithful listener to Family Life's radio broadcasts, and DF and I look forward to being married and being able to take regular time outs to renew and strengthen our relationship.


----------



## baddison (Jan 21, 2013)

kikigirl said:


> Amen to investing into marriages!!!
> 
> I'm a faithful listener to Family Life's radio broadcasts, and DF and I look forward to being married and being able to take regular time outs to renew and strengthen our relationship.


 
Congrats!! When is the "Big Day" ??


----------



## kikigirl (Jan 21, 2013)

baddison said:


> Congrats!! When is the "Big Day" ??



March 16th


----------



## baddison (Jan 23, 2013)

kikigirl said:


> March 16th


 
 

hope we get to see some pics!!


----------



## kikigirl (Jan 25, 2013)

baddison said:


> hope we get to see some pics!!



Thanks baddison

Here is a sneak peek of DF and I for our engagement shoot.

Please do not quote.  Lol, I'm paranoid about pictures on the Internet, and will remove it after the weekend.


----------



## kikigirl (Jan 25, 2013)

Two more pics


----------



## baddison (Jan 26, 2013)

kikigirl 

OMG!! Breathtaking ....and simply beautiful. :heart2: :heart2: You are both so happy.  I pray God's richest blessings for your union.  You guys should really consider attending a WTR.  I'm telling you, it will amaze you the amount of things we actually *DON'T* know when it comes to God's blueprints for marriage.  You wont regret it.


----------



## kikigirl (Jan 26, 2013)

baddison said:


> kikigirl
> 
> OMG!! Breathtaking ....and simply beautiful. :heart2: :heart2: You are both so happy.  I pray God's richest blessings for your union.  You guys should really consider attending a WTR.  I'm telling you, it will amaze you the amount of things we actually DON'T know when it comes to God's blueprints for marriage.  You wont regret it.



baddison

Thanks, dear. We most certainly will.

DF and I are both gifts from God to each other. We think similarly about the most important and spiritual things. We already agreed as we were doing premarital counseling to:

1) keep in touch with our mentoring couple 

2) seek out potential older couples from church after moving to another city in a few months

3) take time go on retreats and marriage enrichment programs like WTR

4) have frequent check-in conversations 
 DF is very good at this. I tend to become very quiet when I'm stressed out or focusing on a task. He can perceive my subtle changes in mood, and has a way of checking in right away, and asking "How are you doing?"  

I may have missed this up-thread, but how often do you go to retreats such as WTR? How long have you been married? (If that's not too personal)


----------



## baddison (Jan 26, 2013)

kikigirl said:


> baddison
> 
> Thanks, dear. We most certainly will.
> 
> ...



Not too personal at all!!    Hubby and I have been married 25years as of November 2013 ....whoohoooo....God is truly an awesome God.  With the divorce rate skyrocketing - both IN and OUT of the church!! - its such a blessing and an accomplishment to be married to the same person for so long.  And folks find it hard to believe that we are actually HAPPY!!!  When God is at the center of your marriage, you have nothing to fear.  Conflicts are resolved in a Godly manner. Finances are shared and discussed in a Godly manner. Hopes, Dreams, and Goals are aligned in a Godly manner.  Everything falls into place according to God's will.  I love my husband, because he is truly God's "gift" to me.  He is the spiritual leader in our home, as is the role of the husband in the Godly home.

We attend WTR 2 times per year!!! YUP!!  We are the Weekend To Remember Directors for the Parsippany, New Jersey area, so we attend the Parsippany WTR every single year for the past 7years. We work the tables and the conference rooms.  Then, we go to our own WTR as participants a few months after that.  So we are attending these getaways regularly.  Its wonderful to listen to the various stories and experiences shared by the dynamic speakers.  Some of them are truly eye-openers as you listed to how God made the difference in marriages that were quickly headed downhill.

Also, the tools provided at the weekend are simply phenomenal!  Repetition is definitely the best teacher.  Every year we are refreshed and renewed with the principles that are brought out at these events.  I love these weekends and look forward to going to each and every one. 

We give these out as wedding gifts - free registrations to the Weekend To Remember...lOL!  Its the only wedding gift we give.

Your premaritall counseling items are great.  You two are certainly on the right track.  Keep doing what you're doing, and you will enrich your marriage exponentially.


----------



## kikigirl (Jan 27, 2013)

baddison said:


> Not too personal at all!!    Hubby and I have been married 25years as of November 2013 ....whoohoooo....God is truly an awesome God.  With the divorce rate skyrocketing - both IN and OUT of the church!! - its such a blessing and an accomplishment to be married to the same person for so long.  And folks find it hard to believe that we are actually HAPPY!!!  When God is at the center of your marriage, you have nothing to fear.  Conflicts are resolved in a Godly manner. Finances are shared and discussed in a Godly manner. Hopes, Dreams, and Goals are aligned in a Godly manner.  Everything falls into place according to God's will.  I love my husband, because he is truly God's "gift" to me.  He is the spiritual leader in our home, as is the role of the husband in the Godly home.
> 
> We attend WTR 2 times per year!!! YUP!!  We are the Weekend To Remember Directors for the Parsippany, New Jersey area, so we attend the Parsippany WTR every single year for the past 7years. We work the tables and the conference rooms.  Then, we go to our own WTR as participants a few months after that.  So we are attending these getaways regularly.  Its wonderful to listen to the various stories and experiences shared by the dynamic speakers.  Some of them are truly eye-openers as you listed to how God made the difference in marriages that were quickly headed downhill.
> 
> ...




25 years!!!! Congratulations!!!!

I look forward to attending our first WTR soon.


----------



## baddison (Jan 29, 2013)

Time to do the


----------



## baddison (Feb 1, 2013)

Bumpity 

Bumpity 

Bumpity


----------



## baddison (Feb 8, 2013)

OK....we just registered ourselves for the Skytop Lodge (Poconos, PA) Weekend To Remember event!!!! 


Friday, March 8th
Saturday, March 9th
Sunday, March 10th

I am soooo excited!!   I LOVE these events!!

Perhaps I will see some of you there!!!


----------



## baddison (Feb 13, 2013)

It's a bump....a BIG bump.....a SMALL bump....but a bump nonetheless...LOL!!


----------



## mizbtown2 (Feb 18, 2013)

My husband and I went to one this past November. It was really eye opening. In fact I learned about here. I wish we could afford another one soon.


----------



## baddison (Feb 19, 2013)

mizbtown2 said:


> My husband and I went to one this past November. It was really eye opening. In fact I learned about here. I wish we could afford another one soon.


 
mizbtown2 - Yeah these events are awesome!!  "Eye-Opening" is definitely a great description.  I learn something new each and every time I attend one.  We'll be going soon to the one in Poconos, PA in March.  I am so looking forward to my next eye-opening moment!!


----------



## baddison (Feb 26, 2013)

For our viewing pleasure....lol


----------



## sweetvi (Feb 26, 2013)

baddison


Your joy can be felt through your writings. :-

Can't wait to attend one of these seminars when the time is right!


----------



## baddison (Feb 27, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> baddison
> 
> 
> Your joy can be felt through your writings. :-
> ...



sweetvi - thanks!  Just a few more days til the March 8th event in Poconos, PA.  I am so excited to be going again..LOL!  Soon to be married 25years, and I feel like a newlywed each time I come away from these getaways!

Its truly a revelation when you realize your spouse is God's gift to you.  Doesn't matter how you met!...he/she is God's gift to you once you are bonded in marriage.  To reject your spouse is to reject the gift God has given to you.  WOW!!  Its realizations like this that make it all worth it.  What if....just suppose...that your marriage is designed to make you HOLY, instead of make you HAPPY!?  We all want the fairytale "happily ever after ending" don't we.  But this is the REAL world.  Sometimes we "rub" each other the wrong way.  But my marriage should demonstrate the same unconditional love for my spouse that God demonstrates to me....even when I rub HIM the wrong way..

All these "pearls" of wisdom - and more! - are what I get when I attend the Weekend To Remember getaways!  One day, I'm sure I'll meet up with some of you long-haired  ladies at an event...LOL!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## momi (Mar 1, 2013)

My husband and I attended a Weekend to Remember in Savannah years ago - it was a tremendous blessing to our marriage.  My prayers are with all those who plan to go this year!  

To be honest, we had not been married very long at the time.  Much of what was shared I didn't fully comprehend until years later - so remember to take  notes!


----------



## baddison (Mar 2, 2013)

momi said:


> My husband and I attended a Weekend to Remember in Savannah years ago - it was a tremendous blessing to our marriage.  My prayers are with all those who plan to go this year!
> 
> To be honest, we had not been married very long at the time.  Much of what was shared I didn't fully comprehend until years later - so remember to take  notes!



momi - You are so right!!  Once we get past that "infatuation" stage of marriage, that's when real-life and reality sets in.  Learning to "become one" with someone, after being ONE all your life (...and all by yourself!...) is a continuous process.  The tools taught at a Weekend To Remember are so crucial in helping us be the unit God intended!!


----------



## HWAY (Mar 2, 2013)

My husband and I just finished the Art of Marriage seminar which is comprised of many of the elements of the Weekend to Remember. It was great and made us address some issues that have caused resentment. Attending this seminar have reminded me of the spiritual importance of the marital relationship.


----------



## baddison (Mar 3, 2013)

HWAY said:


> My husband and I just finished the Art of Marriage seminar which is comprised of many of the elements of the Weekend to Remember. It was great and made us address some issues that have caused resentment. Attending this seminar have reminded me of the *spiritual importance of the marital relationship*.



YES!!!  This is exactly where Family Life Ministries is going with all this!!  Satan is viciously attacking the church at its most base level - the home!  Strong (Godly) marriages make strong families!  Strong families make strong churches! Strong churches make strong communities!  If the enemy can strike at the heart of the matter, then all the rest will come a-tumbling down.  Family Life's motto is to fight for the Lord "...until every home is a Godly home...".  Of course, this may or may not happen, but that does not diminish the fight!

Art of Marriage is a spinoff from Weekend To Remember, so most of the principle taught are included.  Glad you enjoyed it!!


----------



## baddison (Mar 8, 2013)

*This is the weekend!!!  Whoohoooo....we're off to the Poconos!!!  Will let you all know how wonderful is the get-away!!!  Be Blessed!!*


----------



## baddison (Mar 10, 2013)

Some "Take-Aways" from this weekend:

1 - The NUMBER ONE goal in marriage should be to PURSUE, ACHIEVE, and MAINTAIN......*ONENESS!*

2 - My total reason for being married is to mirror God's image, to mutually complete one another, and multiply a Godly legacy.

3 - Marriage is more significant than you may have thought.  Marriage was *DESIGNED* by God and is *DEFINED* by God.  Marriage is at the center of God's purpose for mankind.

4 - *YOUR SPOUSE IS NOT YOUR ENEMY!!* Satan's purposes are threatened by couples who are becoming one, therefore Satan concentrates his major attacks on them.

5 - Our culture's pattern for marriage has obviously failed.

6 - Conflict is common to ALL marriages.  The goal of marriage is not to be conflict-free, but to handle conflict correctly when it occurs.  Couples must be willing to SEEK and GRANT *forgiveness*!

7 - Forgiveness is the OBLIGATION of those of us who have been forgiven by God.

8 - Biblical priorities are at the heart of becoming the wife and mother God intends us to be.

9 - A wise WOMAN embraces God's design for her home. A wise MAN depends on God.

10 - A man takes responsibility to follow Christ, for his role as a husband, and for his role as a father.

11 - Oneness in marriage consists of three essential ingredients: (a) Extravagant Love (b) Generous Forgiveness (c) Enthusiastic Encouragement.

12 - Leaving a Godly legacy requires more than an inward focus.  It requires thinking outwardly as well.  Leaving a Godly legacy requires (a) a Reality Check (b) Developing a Godly family (c) Putting a stake in the ground.


----------



## baddison (Mar 10, 2013)

We had such a wonderful time this weekend.  Just amazing!!

The next Weekend To Remember hubby and I will be attending is the upcoming New Jersey event in October 2013!!!  I am looking forward to it tremendously.

We learn so much from the speakers thru the way they open their hearts and lives to us....baring all - the good, the bad, the ugly - just to share their God-changing experiences.  

I hope a few of you can attend a Getaway in the near future.  They are in every state around the country. If not, share this with your friends, neighbors, and coworkers.  Nothing but good can come of it.!!


----------



## baddison (Mar 10, 2013)

*************************************************


----------



## baddison (Mar 10, 2013)

baddison said:


> *GET AWAY AND COME TOGETHER!!*
> 
> 
> *AT Family Life's Weekend To Remember Getaway, you can put aside life's daily distractions and focus on each other again! *
> ...


 

***************************************************


----------



## Laela (Mar 10, 2013)

This is just beautiful...

Hopefully we can attend one of those weekend events. Thanks for sharing the take-away!





baddison said:


> Some "Take-Aways" from this weekend:
> 
> 1 - The NUMBER ONE goal in marriage should be to PURSUE, ACHIEVE, and MAINTAIN......*ONENESS!*
> 
> ...


----------



## baddison (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## baddison (Mar 26, 2013)

baddison said:


> *GET AWAY AND COME TOGETHER!!*
> 
> 
> *AT Family Life's Weekend To Remember Getaway, you can put aside life's daily distractions and focus on each other again! *
> ...


----------



## F8THINHIM (Mar 27, 2013)

baddison, Praise the Lord!  I have been looking for something like this close to home (Jersey)! We are celebrating 2 years next month, and I want us to be able to rejoice 25 years from now (like you), knowing that we continue in wisdom.  Hubby and I already have weekly date nights, once a month getaways, and a yearly vacation.  We also pray together and read couple devotionals. Marriage ministry at our church is great also. But I longed for a WTR for enjoyment, growth and transformation. I don't like the statistics on marriage and divorce in the Kingdom.  
I am looking forward to sharing this with DH and others who may be interested!


----------



## baddison (Mar 28, 2013)

F8THINHIM said:


> baddison, Praise the Lord!  I have been looking for something like this close to home (Jersey)! We are celebrating 2 years next month, and I want us to be able to rejoice 25 years from now (like you), knowing that we continue in wisdom.  Hubby and I already have weekly date nights, once a month getaways, and a yearly vacation.  We also pray together and read couple devotionals. Marriage ministry at our church is great also. But I longed for a WTR for enjoyment, growth and transformation. I don't like the statistics on marriage and divorce in the Kingdom.
> I am looking forward to sharing this with DH and others who may be interested!



Well that is certainly good news.  I can tell you for sure that this year's Parsippany event is going to be tremendous!!  Please share this with your Marriage Ministry team at church.  Maybe you can get a nice group together too....for every 5 couples that register, a free registration is given!!  Its a nice incentive, and these make great wedding gifts!!   

I do hope to meet you & hubby at this years getaway!!


----------



## baddison (Apr 2, 2013)

bumpity 

bumpity


----------



## baddison (Apr 12, 2013)

*Happy Friday!!!*


----------



## baddison (Apr 19, 2013)

If you have attended a "Weekend To Remember" get-away, please be sure to share your experiences here.  We would LOVE to hear how this ministry has blessed you life - and your marriage relationship!!


----------



## Laela (Apr 19, 2013)

I would love to hear some as well... really hoping to go to one this year!


----------



## baddison (Apr 22, 2013)

WOW!!! Fabulous feedback....Have you decided to register for a Weekend to Remember Getaway?

If not, see what one of our guest had to say about their experience this past weekend.

"For a 19 and 21 year old to be married with a 6 month old boy in this generation is hard. To stay married and have God at the center is harder! This getaway was like a married version of church camp. Pop culture was silent, and “16 & Pregnant” was turned off. I’m only 19 but I’m a part of a family and I will have a successful marriage."


----------



## Laela (Apr 25, 2013)

That's so refreshing to hear about that young couple! I have nieces with children who just don't see the importance of marriage...  still praying for them. We've not yet registered...but we will, when we decide where.. lol  
Whoohooo!


----------



## baddison (Apr 30, 2013)

*QUOTE:

"Marriage is a lifelong bond that is stronger than your feelings or your circumstances. It's a commitment to love someone even when they're being unlovable, respecting them even when they're not acting respectable and seeing the best in them even when they can't see the best in themselves."*


----------



## baddison (Apr 30, 2013)

baddison said:


> *GET AWAY AND COME TOGETHER!!*
> 
> 
> *AT Family Life's Weekend To Remember Getaway, you can put aside life's daily distractions and focus on each other again! *
> ...





oooo....yeahhhh....


----------



## baddison (May 1, 2013)

*QUOTE:

"A good marriage is the union of two good forgivers. (Graham)"*


----------



## baddison (May 1, 2013)

*QUOTE:

"Many marriages would be better if the husband and the wife clearly understood that they are on the same side. (Ziglar)"*


----------



## Laela (May 2, 2013)

^^^^ I love Zig Ziglar's quote...this one is so true!


----------



## momi (May 2, 2013)

baddison said:


> QUOTE:
> 
> "A good marriage is the union of two good forgivers. (Graham)"



So true...


----------



## baddison (May 3, 2013)

*QUOTE:

Love and respond to your mate the same way your Heavenly Father loves and responds to you when YOU fall short & miss the mark: lovingly, patiently, generously.*


----------



## baddison (May 8, 2013)

*QUOTE:


"You'll never see your mate's good qualities if you're constantly on a manhunt for his/her bad qualities. Expect good. Think the best. Search for the beautiful, not the ugly."*


----------



## baddison (May 8, 2013)

*QUOTE:

"Sacrificing for your mate should be the norm in your marriage, not an event. When spouses prefer one another above themselves, marriage works!"*


----------



## baddison (May 16, 2013)

*QUOTE:

It can be difficult to forgive an offense - especially if it's not the first time it's taken place. Therefore, it's key to remember that you must forgive because a) you've been repeatedly forgiven by God for your offenses, and b) you cannot progress as individuals or a couple as long as bitterness is ruling your heart.*


----------



## baddison (May 21, 2013)

*QUOTE:

If your spouse is not where you want him/her to be, ask God to put you where you need to be to demonstrate His grace and love. #marriageworks*


----------



## baddison (May 22, 2013)

*QUOTE:

Your obedience to God greatly impacts your marriage relationship. Don't ever underestimate the value of your "Yes!" to God. #marriageworks*


----------



## baddison (May 24, 2013)

*QUOTE:

Faithfulness to your mate starts in the heart, and is then acted out in your behavior. Guard your heart! (Pro 4:23) #marriageworks*


----------



## baddison (May 29, 2013)

*QUOTE:

God is an honest judge. He will right wrongs in your marriage. It's not your place to seek revenge. You're called to love, not hit back. #marriageworks*


----------



## baddison (Jun 4, 2013)

*QUOTE:

Great marriage advice we received years ago: "There are times when you need to get out of your mate's face, and get in God's face." Prayer softens hard hearts like nothing else will. #marriageworks*


----------



## baddison (Jun 5, 2013)

baddison said:


> *GET AWAY AND COME TOGETHER!!*
> 
> 
> *AT Family Life's Weekend To Remember Getaway, you can put aside life's daily distractions and focus on each other again! *
> ...





 bumpity-bump-bump!!


----------



## baddison (Jun 6, 2013)

*QUOTE:


Love is a decision, not just a feeling. Decide to love your mate. Know that your decision will be tested. By God's grace, hold firm to your decision. #marriageworks*


----------



## Laela (Jun 16, 2013)

----  :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 16, 2013)

baddison said:


> bumpity-bump-bump!!





Laela said:


> ----  :Rose:



So worth the Event and so worth the...

  Bump Bumpities


----------



## baddison (Jun 19, 2013)

*QUOTE:

Forgiveness is neither forgetting nor pretending the offense never happened. Forgiveness is refusing to retaliate, and walking in love. #marriageworks*


----------



## Laela (Jun 23, 2013)

^^^ Amein.....


----------



## baddison (Jun 24, 2013)

*Here is what a recent Weekend to Remember attendee had to say: "After 15 years of marriage, due to kids, work, and the busy life we all live, our marriage was falling apart. We, as a couple, were falling apart. We had no communication, no intimacy whatsoever. We were living like roommates. This getaway brought us together and most important – reminded us that we still love each other and we want our marriage to continue forever. Thank you for a great weekend." Maybe YOU should join us soon!*


----------



## baddison (Jun 24, 2013)

*Direct Link to the Upcoming PARSIPPANY, NEW JERSEY Getaway (Oct.11, 2013 - Oct.13, 2013):

http://shop.familylife.com/p-2802-parsippany-whippany.aspx


Group code: TheAddisonGroup......for your couples' discount!!*


----------



## baddison (Jul 2, 2013)

*QUOTE:

Oftentimes when praying to God about your spouse, He will change you. Be open to that. #marriageworks*


----------



## baddison (Jul 15, 2013)

*QUOTE:

Ongoing marital education is a key to developing a strong marriage‬. Keep investing in yourself and relationship with your mate. ‪#‎marriageworks‬*


----------



## baddison (Jul 15, 2013)

For years, Scott Jennings lived a double life of lies, an affair and alcohol. Want to know how it turned out?



http://www.familylife.com/articles/...rriage/saving-a-marriage/he-led-a-double-life


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 15, 2013)

baddison...  I love what you are doing here in this thread and in your Daily Devotions.  

THANK YOU!


----------



## baddison (Jul 24, 2013)

*QUOTE:

Seek peace and pursue it in your marriage, and keep your mouth from speaking evil. Doing so will add life to you and your marriage. ‪#‎marriageworks‬*


----------



## baddison (Jul 24, 2013)

baddison said:


> *GET AWAY AND COME TOGETHER!!*
> 
> 
> *AT Family Life's Weekend To Remember Getaway, you can put aside life's daily distractions and focus on each other again! *
> ...





*THE COUNTDOWN CONTINUES.....*


----------



## baddison (Jul 24, 2013)

Amen and amen!!


----------



## baddison (Jul 27, 2013)

*QUOTE:

You must know & accept the value God has given you as truth (He thinks you're precious). Otherwise, you'll second guess your worth when/if your mate treats you less than precious. ‪#‎marriageworks‬*


----------



## baddison (Jul 30, 2013)

100% TRUE!!!!


----------



## baddison (Aug 7, 2013)

*QUOTE:

God can turn any marriage into a masterpiece.*


----------



## Laela (Aug 9, 2013)

Oh, how I love this! Thanks!



baddison said:


> *QUOTE:
> 
> God can turn any marriage into a masterpiece.*


----------



## baddison (Aug 14, 2013)

*QUOTE:

It takes faith and right motives to do good to your spouse even when it seems your efforts are in vain. Remember this: "God is not unjust so as to overlook your work and the love that you have shown for his name." (Hebrews 6:10)*


----------



## baddison (Aug 14, 2013)

baddison said:


> *GET AWAY AND COME TOGETHER!!*
> 
> 
> *AT Family Life's Weekend To Remember Getaway, you can put aside life's daily distractions and focus on each other again! *
> ...




*WOW....its getting CLOSER!! October 11th will be here soon enough.


ARE  YOU  REGISTERED!?!?!?!*


----------



## baddison (Aug 15, 2013)

*QUESTION:

What most men really need is a wife who is involved, initiating, and is interested in him. That does so much, not only for them physically; but that does so much for them emotionally and mentally. (Priscilla Shirer) What would you add?*


----------



## baddison (Aug 15, 2013)

*QUESTION:

Strong marriages, like strong trees, take time to develop. During the development time, there are storms to endure. This is where strong roots are essential. What is your marriage rooted in? ‪#‎marriageworks‬*


----------



## baddison (Aug 19, 2013)

*FORGIVENESS - NOT A FEELING.....*


----------



## baddison (Aug 26, 2013)

*QUOTE:

Secrets erode a marriage like termites destroy a home. You can't hear or see them, but they do massive damage. Favor transparency. #marriageworks*


----------



## baddison (Aug 26, 2013)

*Many marriages breakdown due to incorrect teaching or no teaching at all about roles in marriage -- and society's standards can make it worse! Learn what the bible says about these roles at a WEEKEND TO REMEMBER!!!!*

LEARN MORE


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 26, 2013)

baddison said:


> *QUOTE:
> 
> God can turn any marriage into a masterpiece.*



I love this message.  Thank you baddison for your faithful support with Marriage.   More than ever, Marriage needs our prayers and support and correct teaching and teachers as well.


----------



## baddison (Aug 26, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> I love this message.  Thank you baddison for your faithful support with Marriage.   More than ever, Marriage needs our prayers and support and correct teaching and teachers as well.




So very true!  God's entire institute of marriage, and biblical principles, is under attack.  We are quickly becoming the minority.  So very sad...


----------



## baddison (Aug 28, 2013)

*FAMILYLIFE WeekendToRemember BOGO !!!*

*Great News!!!*

We just received details from our Marketing team about the fall pre-season offer for the October 11th - 13th Weekend to Remember. * Starting September 2nd through the 16th*, Family Life is again offering a Buy One, Get One Free promotion!  

Here’s what you need to know.  Each guest that registers using our Group Name ("TheAddisonGroup") during the BOGO offer period will receive the special BOGO rate!   This means that the group rate will be *$74.99/person during September 2-16* and will go back to the regular group rate of $89.99/person on September 17.  

Just go to: http://www.familylife.com/events/featured-events/weekend-to-remember  and REGISTER NOW!  Don't forget to enter our group name on the registration page: TheAddisonGroup

Can't wait to see some of you there!!


----------



## baddison (Aug 29, 2013)

*QUOTE:*

*Don't give up on God. He is able to do the impossible in your marriage. Put more faith in Him than you do what you see occurring in front of you. #marriageworks*


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 29, 2013)

baddison said:


> So very true!  God's entire institute of marriage, and biblical principles, is under attack.  We are quickly becoming the minority.  So very sad...



With Ministries and hearts for Marriages such as yours, we will 'Revive and Survive' what God's intentions were for us all along.  

Marriage in God is Victorious!


----------



## baddison (Sep 17, 2013)

*QUOTE:


You forgive your mate the same way God forgave you -- through the blood of Jesus, which was shed on the cross. #marriageworks*


----------



## baddison (Sep 17, 2013)

*QUOTE:


When your mate acts ugly, remember that you can choose to walk in love. God's grace will empower you. #marriageworks*


----------



## baddison (Sep 19, 2013)

*Family Life Weekend To Remember

Now, after many years of marriage, I would say that a wife’s role in marriage can be summed up in three words: love, support, and respect. 

Ephesians 5:33 commands, “The wife must respect her husband.” There are times when that is a hard job; you may not feel that your husband is worthy of respect. You are still commanded to respect him. Even if there are many things that he has done wrong, you can find something to respect. Does he work hard to financially support the family? Does he play ball with your child? (Barbara Rainey)*


----------



## baddison (Sep 20, 2013)

*GREAT ARTICLE!!!!



Scott Garmon couldn’t understand why he should stay in an unhappy marriage.


After 18 years of marriage, Scott Garmon woke up one morning, looked at his sleeping wife and thought, Who is this woman lying next to me? He began to weep. He felt something inside of him was missing.

Whatever threads of feeling Scott once had for Suzette had long disappeared. Isolated ... lonely, Scott had felt disrespected by Suzette throughout their entire marriage. But Suzette was oblivious to her husband’s despair.

Scott became more and more disconnected from Suzette. Although he wore a smile at church and work, he believed his marriage was doomed. A few months before their twentieth anniversary, he went on a weekend renewal retreat for men. God, if You are here, he prayed, show up, because I’m at the point where I’m ready to walk away and give up on life. 

When Scott returned home he had a glimmer of hope for his marriage. But that hope dimmed after he told his wife that he wanted to go on a short mission trip to Africa. “No you’re not!” she said.

From the expression on his face, Suzette was jerked into reality. She realized she didn’t really know her husband. In her mind she was Scott’s wife and he was supposed to make her happy.

Both Scott and Suzette had come to the same conclusion: Their marriage was in deep trouble.

“You’re not meant to break up”

After months of fighting with Scott, Suzette told a dear friend Dana about their hurtful arguments. “You need to go to a FamilyLife Weekend to Remember®” Dana said. “You’re not meant to break up; you’ve been together too long.”

Reluctantly the Garmons agreed to attend the November 2005 marriage conference. They went purely out of an obligation to Dana and her husband, who had surprised them by paying for their registration. At the time Scott had no desire to live the rest of his life with Suzette. He was secretly making plans to divorce her.

During the conference, while learning about God’s purposes for marriage, the couples were assigned to write love letters to each other. Suzette didn’t even know how to begin. She told God that she didn’t understand how to be a good wife and promised she would do whatever it took to save her marriage.

After praying, Suzette had an overwhelming sense of peace. She sensed God saying, Your marriage will make it, but it’s going to be hard. Suzette didn’t care how hard it would be. She was determined not to lose Scott.

When the conference ended on Sunday, Suzette told Scott that she had changed. “We’re going to make it! We’re going to be okay!” She also said she had checked a box on the evaluation form indicating that she wanted to join the FamilyLife volunteer team.

Scott looked at Suzette with disbelief. “I am not going to volunteer for this organization.” He said if she happened to be recognized as a volunteer at the 2006 marriage conference, she’d either be alone or with another man.

The test of a lifetime

Suzette began to read Love and Respect, a book that she had purchased at the conference. She learned that God made Scott with a special need for respect and that she had been created with a special need for love. She recognized how she had repeatedly disrespected Scott over the years and vowed that, with God’s help, she would show him unconditional respect.

Suzette did her best to please her husband, but he would respond by saying, “I don’t love you!” He constantly told her, “You need to find another man.” He even suggested that she find “one of those rich, divorced fathers” at the school where she worked, and start dating him.

Suzette answered with a kiss. “No, you’re my man,” she’d say, “I’m not leaving you.”

Sometimes when she left for work, Scott stood at the door and yelled, “I don’t love you. I don’t care if you come back.”

When that happened Suzette cried all the way to work. God, this is so hard, she prayed, but I know You want me to do this.

On December 20, 2005, Suzette began to doubt if her marriage would make it. That’s the day when she found some new e-mails Scott had sent to his old high school girlfriend. Suzette read a long poem that he had written to the woman, “What if you had been the one I had been with?”

“It just killed me,” Suzette says.

Overcome with emotion, she shoved the computer screen to the floor. Was there any hope?

New hope

Thinking about giving up on her marriage, Suzette called her friend Dana.

“You’ve got to stay strong,” Dana said. “You can get through this.”

For the next four days Suzette had plenty of time to think about Dana’s words; she and Scott were not speaking to one another. Then, on Christmas Eve as Scott put the children’s bikes together, Suzette walked up to him and said, “I want to make love to you.”

Suzette explains that she sensed God telling her to love her husband no matter what he had done. “So I had to just keep doing things like that, and that would amaze him,” she says.

After two months of testing his wife’s claim to be a changed woman, Scott became tired of his charades. He stopped taunting her, thinking, There is something different here.

Suzette had new hope for her marriage when Scott gave her a Valentine’s Day gift. “Are you coming around?” she asked.

“No,” he said. “That’s just for the memories I used to have.”

It was a start.

Several months later, when Scott told his wife that he wanted to go on a mission trip to East Asia, this time she replied, “I want you to go.” He was stunned.

On a prayer walk during his mission trip, Scott realized that he had been wrong to want to do missions work when he was abandoning his first mission field, his family. God reminded him not to throw away His gifts of Suzette and their children.

When Scott returned home, he told Suzette that he knew that God wanted them to stay together. Then he added, “I don’t love you. I feel nothing for you. I am here on faith because God said ‘Go home.’”

Suzette continued trusting God.

The turning point

Two weeks after Scott returned from East Asia, he and Suzette sat at church like wooden bookends. Their children were seated between them. As the minister began his sermon, Scott reflected on something he had learned at the Weekend to Remember: Love is not a feeling, but a choice. He bowed his head and begged God to help him once again feel love for his wife.

After his prayer, Scott whispered to the children, “Move, I’ve got to get over there near your mother.” Suzette was shocked as he scooted near her side. Some people seated nearby turned to see what was going on.

Scott faced his wife, “I love you again! It’s all coming back. I love you more than I ever have.”

Scott had finally joined Suzette in the fight to save their marriage.

Over the following months he and Suzette worked through their many problems. Little by little God transformed their relationship. Scott even joined Suzette on the FamilyLife volunteer team to help promote the conference

And when Scott and Suzette went to their second Weekend to Remember in 2006, and the local volunteers were asked to come to the stage to be recognized, Scott and Suzette walked to the front of the hotel ballroom … together.

They had made it.*


----------



## baddison (Sep 20, 2013)

*STRONGLY, STRONGLY, STRONGLY recommend this book:*

LOVE and RESPECT, by Emerson Eggerichs


----------



## baddison (Sep 23, 2013)

*QUOTE:


Successfully married couples practice loving acts, speak gracious words, and know that love is not based on their emotions, rather a choice. #marriageworks*


----------



## baddison (Sep 25, 2013)

*QUOTE:

Proverbs 14:1 says that a wise woman builds her house, but the foolish one tears it down with her own hands. As a wife, you have power to create or destroy your relationship with your husband. In your attitude, remember that God is in control and you can trust Him. Also remember that you have to choose to obey God through honoring and obeying your husband. In these ways, you can build a strong house. (Barbara Rainey)*


----------



## baddison (Sep 26, 2013)

*Great ARTICLE!!!*

"How Sexual Sin Emasculates Men"


----------



## baddison (Oct 1, 2013)

baddison said:


> *GET AWAY AND COME TOGETHER!!*
> 
> 
> *AT Family Life's Weekend To Remember Getaway, you can put aside life's daily distractions and focus on each other again! *
> ...




*10 more days!!!  whoohoooo....Its almost here!!!*


----------



## baddison (Oct 15, 2013)

*A recent attendee of the FamilyLife Weekend to Remember marriage conference getaway had this to say: A This experience and education brought life back to a corpse of a marriage. Now, I’ll refer to this as 'Resurrection Weekend.'"*


*MY GOD STILL WORKS MIRACLES!!!!*


----------



## baddison (Oct 16, 2013)

*There is no issue in life that Scripture doesn't somehow address. Situations arise in all of our lives that Scripture doesn't directly speak to—those gray areas. But the Bible does address them somehow; even if indirectly, and wisdom is what enables us to use the Word to make black-and-white application into the gray places of our lives. (Lydia Brownbeck) We all need wisdom. http://www.familylife.com/articles/topics/life-issues/relationships/women/6-benefits-of-wise-living*


----------

